# Out Of Fuel...



## HAWKS (Mar 31, 2018)

A man was driving down the road and ran out of petrol.Just at that moment, a bee flew in his window.

The bee said, 'What seems to be the problem?'

'I'm out of petrol,' the man replied.

The bee told the man to wait right there and flew away. Minutes later, the man watched as an entire swarm of bees flew to his car and into his fuel tank. After a few minutes, the bees flew out.

'Try it now,' said one bee.

The man turned the ignition key and the car started right up. 'Wow!' the man exclaimed, 'what did you put in my fuel tank'?

BEE-PEE


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I don't know what to say :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: that had a sting in the tail


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

Shite


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

MarksBlackTT said:


> Shite


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

Stiff said:


> MarksBlackTT said:
> 
> 
> > Shite


Can a moderator transfer this to Stiffs "groan" thread?!


----------



## smurfeTTe (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm almost ashamed to admit that made me laugh out loud.... :lol:


----------

